
Home Inspectors on Their Weirdest Discoveries - grzm
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/24/realestate/home-inspectors-on-their-weirdest-discoveries.html?_r=0
======
DrScump
Photos:

[http://www.homerite.net/inspection-
photos-2016.html](http://www.homerite.net/inspection-photos-2016.html)

